# Check out this cutie



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | LaPorte, TX | Jolly


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope someone is nearby to rescue him!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

He doesn't look quite so messy as some that we see. I wonder if he's just lost? I hope he can get rescued either way. What a cutie.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Why, oh, why do these babies end up in such dire situations?!? Hope someone close can help.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*well good news this lucky baby has been adopted!!!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay!


----------

